# Old Clorox Bottles. Help



## djhughes (Feb 10, 2012)

Found these and was needing info. are any of these collectable?? Any value to them?? Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## djhughes (Feb 10, 2012)

The bottom of the one with the funny neck.


----------



## djhughes (Feb 10, 2012)

and the bottom of the other one


----------



## flasherr (Feb 10, 2012)

No real value might get a couple bucks to someone who wants to decorate with them.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 10, 2012)

> Found these and was needing info. are any of these collectable?? Any value to them??


 
 Hello dj,

Wiki-Clorox. They're not really collectible to bottle collectors, though they may be a touchstone to early diggings in some collections. Not so much in the value department, either.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 10, 2012)

Check THIS out.. []


----------



## madman (Feb 10, 2012)

THEY ARE COLLECTABLE, BUT THEY HAVE NO VALUE, there are quite a number of bleach bottles" brands" from the 1930s and 40s  one could have an interesting collection of all bleach bottles


----------



## djhughes (Feb 10, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for the help, this site, and the members have been very helpful to a new collector. Im a coin collector and I have just recently got interested in bottles, I have found a few(posted in another thread) that have really sparked my interest. Thanks again, I will post more later.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 10, 2012)

Except this one.I am putting this in Hecklers Auction  let it be known "THE F.G.C"


----------

